# Turkey day rod



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just getting started on another Aggie rodbuild...whatchyagot going, Voodoo? Wouldn't bet a nickel on the game, but we ALWAYS win the halftime show! :wink:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice weave and really accurate color on that maroon! Like the silver accents. Looks great on the white blank. Congrats on a fine rod in the works.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great start, looks great!


----------



## VooDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha! Nice weave Goags! I'm with you on the game coming up - The Aggies been real good & real bad at times this year - Hoping the bad Aggies show up against my Tigers!!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Dang that looks difficult! ! Very nice


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice Jerry. What thread did you use for the maroon it looks really good.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Nearly looks like a decal. That's nice work.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looking good old buddy.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I can not show this to my daughter! She's going to A&M next year after she graduates from HS and an avid fisher. She asked me to build her an Aggie rod. This is above my skill level!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Top Notch as always Jerry!


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Anyone that can weave my hat's off to ya. Thats just awesome. I hope to learn it one day.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Hope she still wants it...to be finished by Thanksgiving.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

She is going to love it J.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks great! Nice and tight, good colors. Looks like you have a winner there.

Pods


----------



## semperfi111 (Nov 18, 2014)

*The new guy*

New guy here, I just signed up on 2CF to gather knowledge on rod building but I've already hit a snag with the site. I clicked on the pic that you posted, Voodoo, of the Aggie rod and I got a pop-up with this msg...

"*semperfi111*, you cannot post replies in this particular forum. In this forum, you may start your own thread and you may reply to it (update it with pictures, etc.. ), but you cannot post replies to threads that others start. You may PM, email or give greenies to the original poster. If you are a newly registered member, please remember that each and every new user is hand screened, and that process can take up to 48 hours in some cases."

Obviously I wasn't trying to post a reply, just look at the pic that was already posted; so am I doing something wrong or is it because I'm a "new member" or something else completely? Anybody else ever have this issue?

Thank you,
Shannon


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Jerry.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Whoop !!!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Finished it early, but not by much. A belated grad. gift to a gal that finished this past summer. Will see her over Thanksgiving. MHX SJ842, Tidalwave guides, comfort Aero seat.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Outstanding buddy!!!!!


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Thread Questions*

Turned out awesome. The acrylic insets match great.
If you don't mind me asking, what maroon thread is that? 
From the pic's it couldn't be more spot on.


----------



## fishinbenn (Apr 3, 2008)

Beautiful job Jerry


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Thanks, guys! Thread is Madeira poly40 #1635


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow that is impressive and looks beautiful!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks great Jerry. Did you use the same.thread on the guides as well?


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm impressed with how well the white thread covers the maroon thread.
Couple coats of CP?


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful Jerry! Its awesome when you can give them in person!


----------

